# ULSAN - GYEONGNAM | Projects & Construction



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've finally opened the thread dedicated to Ulsan and the Gyeongnam Province (in full, Gyeongsangnam-do, or South Gyeongsang Province), the last area in Korea to have a dedicated Projects & Construction thread.

For those interested in Projects elsewhere in Korea, you can check the following threads:









SEOUL | Projects & Construction


- for discussion and news on everything Seoul meaning of seoul ............................... capital city population ....................................... 10,356,000 density ..................................... 17,108 per km² tree ...




www.skyscrapercity.com












INCHEON | Projects & Construction


Incheon, South Korea INCHEON PROJECTS & CONSTRUCTION Incheon Map Courtesy of Mussoda SUPERTALLS Incheon 151 Tower Height: 587m | 1925ft Floors: 151 Location: Songdo City Status: Ground Work Thread Render: Cheongna City Infinity Tower Height: 450m | 1476ft Floors: 110...




www.skyscrapercity.com












BUSAN | Projects & Construction


I made a diagram of Busan today:




www.skyscrapercity.com












GYEONGGI-DO | Projects & Construction


The current name for Gyeonggi Province was first used in the 11th century (1026). The Gyeonggi area of the Korean Peninsula has served as the capital region for more than a thousand years. It now plays a vital role in the politics, economy, and culture of Korea. Korea is located in Northeast...




www.skyscrapercity.com












DAEGU - GYEONGBUK - GANGWON | Projects & Construction


So, I figured out that there were no threads dedicated to projects in many parts of Korea. Right now we only have threads for: Seoul (SEOUL | Projects & Construction) Incheon (INCHEON | Projects & Construction) Gyeonggi-do (GYEONGGI-DO | Projects & Construction) Busan (BUSAN | Projects &...




www.skyscrapercity.com












GWANGJU - JEOLLA - JEJU | Projects & Construction


So, I'm rounding up the Projects & Construction threads for Korea, this one for the historical South West of the country, including: Gwangju Metropolitan CIty South Jeolla Province North Jeolla Province Jeju Special Self-Governing Province (there will likely be one last thread for projects in...




www.skyscrapercity.com












DAEJEON - SEJONG - CHUNGCHEONG | Projects & Construction


Thread for Daejeon Metropolitan City, Sejong Special Autonomous City, and Chungcheong Provinces. Daejeon and Sejong are special administration hubs which are lodged in between the cities of the Chungcheong Province. Shinsaegae Mall + Daejeon Science Complex - 193m - U/C Source: Daum 카페...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Obviously there are frequently projects of different sizes and shapes in Ulsan and Gyeongnam, but my first post will be dedicated to a project that had been in planning for quite a long time, the construction of a large Shopping Mall complex by Lotte right next to Ulsan Station. 

Construction had been delayed for years, but the groundbreaking ceremony was finally held yesterday. The 7-floor complex will host a bus transfer center, a shopping mall, and various other facilities.

Ulsan Station had been quite famous for being built away from the main city center and have its immediate surroundings underdeveloped, apart a couple of apartment complexes 
built in the past year. This new complex should help make this area more attractive.

Construction should be completed by 2025.



























울산역 복합환승센터 첫 삽…"서부권 개발 기폭제 될 것" | 연합뉴스


(울산=연합뉴스) 김근주 기자 = 울산 서부권 개발 기폭제가 될 울산역 복합환승센터가 5일 착공에 들어갔다.




www.yna.co.kr










울산역 복합환승센터 기공식


[울산=뉴시스] 배병수 기자 = 5일 울산 울주군 언양읍 울산역사 앞에서 열린 ‘울산역 복합환승센터 기공식’에서 송철호 울산시장, 황범석 롯데쇼핑(주) 백화점사업부 대표, 박병석 시의장, 이채익, 박성민 국회의원, 김한영 국가철도공단 이사장, 하석주 롯데건설(주) 대표 등 내빈들이 발파 세리머니를 펼치고 있다




newsis.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Shinsegae planning to build Starfield and 49-floor residential complex in Ulsan Innovation City*

Shinsegae group in planning to build a new retail complex, which will include a Starfield Mall, as well as a 49-floor residential complex on top of it.

The project is actually facing some opposition from the city of Ulsan. The reason is because the original plans were for the retail complex to be a high-end department store (like the newly built Shinsegae Store in Daejeon), but instead Shinsegae is planning to build a Starfield Mall, which is more targeted towards the mass market. It might actually be the smaller version of the mall (Starfield Mall City). Likewise, the residential buildings are planned to mostly be officetels (smaller housing units), and not larger apartments, which is also angering Ulsan.

The planning of this area has been going on for the past 5 years already, and the completion target is 2026. However, these disagreements between the city and Shinsegae may further delay the project.





















Daum 카페











신세계는 스타필드-중구는 백화점, 혁신도시 '동상이몽'


[울산=뉴시스]구미현 기자 = 신세계 울산혁신도시 부지 상업시설 개발과 관련한 ㈜신세계와 울산 중구청 간 동상이몽이 지속될 전망이다




newsis.com













울산 중구 "신세계는 혁신도시 상업시설 계획 구체적으로 제시하라"


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Plans for a 60-floor "Energy Business Center" building in Ulsan*

The metropolitan city of Ulsan is planning to build a new 60-floor tower, named the Global Energy Business Center. It would be located on the site of the Ulsan Wholesale Agricultural & Fish Market, which is in downtown Ulsan, not far away from Taehwagang Station.

The market is scheduled to be relocated to the outskirts of the city by 2026, and in this place would be this new office tower. Construction would not begin until 2027, and the (very ambitious) target for completion would be 2029. At 60 floors, it would likely have a height of around 250 meters, and become the tallest building in Ulsan. There are currently only 5 non-residential buildings in Korea with a height of over 60 floors (Lotte World Tower, Parc1, North East Asia Trade Tower, Busan International Finance Center and 63 Building).

The first 6 floors of the tower would be for commercial/retail/conference use, followed by 9 floors to support small entreprise, floors 16 to 20 would be dedicated to finance, the next 20 floors to energy-related companies, floors 41 to 58 to a hotel, and the last 2 floors would be an observation tower.

Obviously, this project is still in its infancy. It's a very ambitious one for a city like Ulsan which is not a top tier city and whose economy is a bit stagnating as driven by industries (shipbuilding, car manufacturing, petrochemicals) which are not new and growing industries. So I don't think the chances of it being completed are so high, at least in its current form. But I might be wrong. And maybe they'll develop the project with a slightly lower height in the end. No matter what, it will still take time, so we'll see how this goes.










































울산시 글로벌 에너지비즈니스센터 추진 '갑론을박'


울산시가 최근 발표한 글로벌 에너지비즈니스센터(이하 에너지센터) 건립 계획을 두고 사업 추진의 진정성에 의문이 제기된다.울산지역 최고 도심지에 추진하는 대형 공공사업임에도 구체성과 실효성이 부족하고, 무엇보다 6월 지방선거를 앞둔 시점이라는 점에서 정치적으로 노림수가 반영됐다는 비판이다. 그런가 하면 일각에선 울산의 성장동력인 에너지산업과 연계된 사업 구상이라는 점에서 의미가 있다는 반응도 나온다.울산시는 남구 삼산동에 있는 농수산물도매시장을 오는 2026년까지 울주군 청량읍 율리로 이전 완료하고 그 자리에 60층 건물인...




www.electimes.com













'수소시티' 울산, 60층 에너지밸리 짓는다


'수소시티' 울산, 60층 에너지밸리 짓는다, 농수산물 부지에 8000억 투입 2029년 복합문화공간 조성 목표 에너지 자급형 '스마트빌딩' 설계 "에너지 거래산업 육성 이끌 것"




www.hankyung.com













울산 농수산물시장 터에 60층 비즈니스센터 조성


[앵커] 울주군으로 이전하는 남구 농수산물도매시장 터에 2029년까지 60층 짜리 다목적 고층 빌딩 건립이 ...




news.kbs.co.kr













울산 글로벌 에너지비즈니스센터 조감도


(울산=연합뉴스) 울산시는 삼산동 농수산물도매시장 터에 2029년까지 60층짜리 건물인 울산 글로벌 에너지비즈니스센터를 건립할 계획이라고 7일 밝혔다. 2022.4.7 [울산시 제공. 재판매 및 DB 금지] cant




news.naver.com


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

It would probably help Ulsan's economy if President Yoon didn't treat the Korea Offshore wind project off of the coast of Ulsan like a political football, instead of the essential CO2-abating, economy-stimulating new industrial venture it is. Korea's excellently positioned to become an offshore wind powerhouse; all it needs is political support and pubic education.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Shinsegae planning to build Starfield and 49-floor residential complex in Ulsan Innovation City*
> 
> Shinsegae group in planning to build a new retail complex, which will include a Starfield Mall, as well as a 49-floor residential complex on top of it.
> 
> ...


*Shinsegae modifies 49-floor tower complex project in Ulsan Innovation City and instead plans to build 300-meter, 82-floor supertall*

Regarding the project which I previously mentioned to build a 49-floor residential complex with a Starfield Mall in Ulsan Innovation City, Shinsegae has now changed plans, and is planning to build a larger scale project.

The new plans are for the complex to have twin towers of 300 meters, with 82 floors. If completed today, they would become the 7th tallest building in Korea (and 5th by floor count). The complex will host these mixed-use towers, as well as a mall complex near ground level.

The timeline is ambitious, with a start of construction in H2 2023, for a completion in 2026.

I'm not quite sure about how realistic this project might be... this sounds like a huge project for a city like Ulsan which isn't a huge city nor quite the economic powerhouse it used to be. We'll see...


















신세계, 울산 혁신도시에 82층 주상복합…300m 랜드마크 건립


[울산=뉴시스]구미현 기자 = 신세계가 울산 중구 혁신도시에 300m 높이의 주상복합 쇼핑몰을 짓는다




newsis.com













울산 중구 혁신도시 신세계쇼핑몰, 82층 규모로 다음달 사업 착수


울산 중구 혁신도시에 장기 미착공 상태인 신세계 상업부지에 복합 쇼핑몰 건립이 사실상 확정됐다. 건물 규모도 기존 발표된 49층보다 33층이 높은 82층 규모로, 다음달 사업이 착수된다. 12일 중구와 박성민 국회의원실에 따르면 김영길 중구청장과 박 의원은 지난 11일 국회 의원회관에서 신세계 허병훈 부사장과 권상근 상무 등을 만나 울산 혁신도시 신세계 부지개발 진행상황을 점검하고 이같은 방안을 확인했다. 이 자리에서 신세계는 울산 상권 최대 영업면적인 약 1만3000평(4만3000㎡) 규모의 상업시설을 포함한 복합 쇼핑몰 건립 계




www.ksilbo.co.kr













신세계, 울산에 82층 주상복합 쇼핑몰 짓는다


［뉴시안= 김은정 기자］신세계가 울산에 높이 300m, 82층 짜리 주상복합 쇼핑몰을 짓는다.13일 울산 중구와 박성민 국회의원실에 따르면 신세계 허병운 부사장 등은 김영길 중구청장과 박 의원 등과 지난 11일 만나 울산 혁신도시 신세계 부지개발 진행상황을 점검하고 이같은 방안을 확인했다. 이 자리에서 신세계는 울산에 4만3000㎡(약 1만3000평) 규모의 상업시설을 포함한 복합 쇼핑몰 건립 계획을 설명했다.신세계 복합 쇼핑몰에는 오피스텔과 함께 어린이 전용 파크, 도서관 등 각종 체험·교육시설이 들어간다. 루프탑(옥상)에는 스카




www.newsian.co.kr


----------

